# iPad Cases



## Saddleback (Oct 26, 2010)

What kind of iPad cases do you use for your iPad 2? Pics welcomed!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have this case for both my K3 and iPad.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I use the Targus VuScape Protective Cover/Stand for Apple iPad 2. This link provides a video.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/mpd/permalink/m2IYY4NA36FINH/ref=ent_fb_link


----------



## tdmsu (Feb 5, 2010)

I use a Dodocase for my iPad. I think they make one for the iPad2 as well. It is light and easy to carry, and the cover folds back to provide a comfy typing angle. 
If you search online you might see people complaining that the iPad falls out easily, but that has not been my experience. Mine is snug in there - I wonder if those people complaining are taking the device in an out of the case very frequently, thereby weakening the corners.
If the corners do get weak, I have heard that the company will send replacements.

I like that the case is made in the USA using sustainable materials and existing book binding technology.


----------



## Saddleback (Oct 26, 2010)

Vet said:


> I use the Targus VuScape Protective Cover/Stand for Apple iPad 2. This link provides a video.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/mpd/permalink/m2IYY4NA36FINH/ref=ent_fb_link


Very sleek! I like the two different angles it provides when standing up, good for typing on.


----------



## Saddleback (Oct 26, 2010)

tdmsu said:


> I use a Dodocase for my iPad. I think they make one for the iPad2 as well. It is light and easy to carry, and the cover folds back to provide a comfy typing angle.
> If you search online you might see people complaining that the iPad falls out easily, but that has not been my experience. Mine is snug in there - I wonder if those people complaining are taking the device in an out of the case very frequently, thereby weakening the corners.
> If the corners do get weak, I have heard that the company will send replacements.
> 
> I like that the case is made in the USA using sustainable materials and existing book binding technology.


Taking it in and out would weaken the edges. Its good that the company will send replacements!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Saddleback said:


> Very sleek! I like the two different angles it provides when standing up, good for typing on.


Yes, I like that the cover also folds back flat. Some have complained that it doesn't stand as well in portrait mode, but I never stand the iPad in portrait mode.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I have the Zoogue iPad2 Genius case in black leather. (Also comes in dark grey and light pink.)

It's somewhat heavier and bulkier than some of the other cases I looked at, but it has the advantage that you can adjust the stand to any level you like. There are no set levels for the stand; it uses a system of Velcro and you can set the angle to your preference. It's extremely stable but also adjusts easily. You don't have to tug at the velcro to change the angle. I've used it on a table, on the bed, on my lap, against my knees, etc., and it works fine for all of these.

You slide the iPad into it as if you were sliding a letter into an envelope, and then there's a flap to put over the open side of the envelope to hold it in. It seems easy enough to get in and out, but I haven't done that much, and I don't know if it would weaken the flap if it was done frequently.

By the way, it has the smart cover sleep /wake function too, although I personally don't like that function and turned it off completely in the iPad settings area. But most people seem to like it, and it works fine with this cover.

Originally, I was going to use this case at home, and get a lighter one to carry around, but I find I'm really happy with the Zoogue, and don't find it that heavy to carry, so I never bothered to get anything else. I bought the case directly from Zoogue, and it came very quickly and was well packed. I really haven't had any problems with it. The only issue is that it's not as streamlined and light or as nice looking as some of the other covers out there.

Here are some links for more informaiton. I'm at work so I coudn't test the Youtube link to see if it really goes there (I had to copy the link from another review). If it doesn't work, just search Youtube yourself for Zoogue reviews.

Zoogue site:
http://www.zoogue.com/products/iPad-2-Case-Genius-Black-Leather.html

Youtube review:





Review and comments at MacRumors:
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1128919

A picture of the case, from Amazon. I believe this is an earlier version, for the first iPad, although I'm not sure. It's similar, but proably will not fit the iPad2.  The iP2 version is apparently more streamlined than this one was, lighter, and has some other improvements. I never had the first iPad or the first Zoogue case, so I can't compare them.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Does the zoogue case cover the bezel?


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

I have a Vaja case for my iPad 2 and am very happy with it . The leather is quit luxurious and soft to the touch, and I like the streamlined and minimalistic design. It doesn't really allow for vertical standing, but as I use my iPad mainly horizontally, that's not an issue for me. It also probably isn't the strongest when it comes to drop protection, so I'm still careful with it.

Here are some pics I took when I got it (the color is much more vibrant, a dark olive green, but took those in artificial lightning and with my phone camera )


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

> Does the zoogue case cover the bezel?


Yes, it does cover it, with cutouts in appropriate places for the controls. If you look at the Zoogue site, you can enlarge the pictures and see the detail fairly well.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I use an Oberon black sky dragon. While pricy it saved the day when I accidently drop my ipad onto concrete from 3 feet up. Neither the ipad nor the case was damaged. In that moment, I was sold on Oberon. I have the same case for my kindle.  Now if they would just make one for the MacAir 11!!!!!!!


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

I have a Zoogue case for my iPad 1.  I love it.  It is quite ugly on the outside, but highly functional.  I've purchased other cases and keep coming back to this one because of the functionality.


----------



## KookMc (Mar 19, 2010)

I have an Ipad 2 and use Apple's SmartCover. I love the light weight and thin design of the Ipad2 so adding a bulking cover or housing seems like I'd be taking away my two favorite features.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

> I have a Zoogue case for my iPad 1. I love it. It is quite ugly on the outside, but highly functional. I've purchased other cases and keep coming back to this one because of the functionality.


The Zoogue 2 has apparently been streamlined somewhat compared to the Zoogue 1. I don't know if I would call the Zoogue case ugly, but in terms of looks, I'd prefer a sleeker much more streamlined case than this. However, same as DawnOfChaos, every time I start to look at another case, I think about what it lacks in terms of function, and I decide to just stay with the Zoogue full time.

Nice that there are so many cases to choose from now, so everyone can get one that suits them!


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

gdae23 said:


> Yes, it does cover it, with cutouts in appropriate places for the controls. If you look at the Zoogue site, you can enlarge the pictures and see the detail fairly well.


Thanks. Nice case!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Blue smart cover with nothing on the back.  Put it in a 10.2" Neoprene netbook sleeve I bought at Target for $13 when I'm putting it in my briefcase or backpack.  Have had it since late March and it is scratch free.


----------



## meowzart (Mar 29, 2011)

i had the smart cover and wasn't overly impressed.
Now I use the noreve and really like it


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

I tried to insert my own but i don't know how to do it.

In other case, you can get more accessories on this website: http://www.apple.com/ipad/accessories/


----------

